# Hey! I Got Something To Tell You All!



## Jesusdiedforoursins (Dec 29, 2007)

Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!

Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

what is a fresh our?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


Lmao, people like you never cease to amaze me. It seems like every forum Ive been on always has a hater. Thats all you are- a hater. Im also on a few import tuning forums, and we get the V8 assholes that come on preaching their American Muscle amazingness. 

You are obviously an extremely uneducated individual, displayed clearly by your closemindedness, bias, lack of knowledge, and username. 

Go away troll.


----------



## Jesusdiedforoursins (Dec 29, 2007)

Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


 okay thank you for clearing that up. have a nice day.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our![/quote
> 
> mmmmmmmmm patoulli


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


But yet you clearly had the audacity and free time to create a username to come onto our forums to hate. 

Jesus Christ smoked marijuana, by the way.


----------



## Jesusdiedforoursins (Dec 29, 2007)

SenorSanteria said:


> But yet you clearly had the audacity and free time to create a username to come onto our forums to hate.
> 
> Jesus Christ smoked marijuana, by the way.


Common misconception he smoked methamphetamine


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 29, 2007)

Where do you get all the email addresses t create all these user names you fuckin meatstick looking fallopian tube


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Common misconception he smoked methamphetamine


My mistake! Meth is so much better than Marijuana! Thank god your savior's drug of choice wasnt the devil's plant!!!

And also, he did smoke Marijuana. Do a google search if you dont believe me. Its debated, but more than plausible.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!



stick around, you could really learn a lot from us.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


I find it hard to think what would have given you the idea to go onto a cannabis growing forum and bag some cannabis smokers. I mean, i dont beleive in jesus, moses, the magic bush somehow on fire, joseph and his dreamcoat or any of the far fetched stories from the bible. I dont go onto religious forums and bag you for beleiving and enjoying something. Why come bag us? Im really interested as to what exactly us pot smokers did to you to make you so full of hate.
*Thou Shalt Love Thy Neighbor as Thyself *


----------



## RASCALONE (Dec 29, 2007)

probly couse his religion wont allow him and his furious!!


----------



## hansolo33 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jesus hates you. 




Sorry, always bust that out to be totaly polticaly incorrect.


----------



## chronicle (Dec 29, 2007)

he saw the 'devil' in one of fdd's giant outdoor monster plants


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

he does!!???


----------



## GreekSoldier420 (Dec 30, 2007)

Why the fuck are people involving Jesus at all in this I don't know but its disrespectful. And to the Jesus freak who started this post, weed is already accepted medically in 6 plus states and is growing. It won't be against the laws for our land for long and just like Canada all previous penalties for MJ will be dropped. So my question is what will the Jesus freaks do then, will they have any ground to stand on ? nope so maybe MJ isn't that evil. And just the fact that our country is willing to send Pot related criminals(smokers) to prison with rapists and murders is a sin and crime of its own. Man our country is so fucked up and the people are so ignorant on how fucked up it really is. 
Read a book people and *Vote Ron Paul 2008*!


----------



## Hank (Dec 30, 2007)

Who the fuck is this guy?

Hank.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 30, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


Errm I think you just did you oxymoron you


----------



## Bongman (Dec 30, 2007)

People still believe Jesus Christ was a real person? There's no historical proof of some dude going around with 12 disciples performing miracles. He is the sun(son) of God, the *light of the world*, just like all of the other sun demigods in other religions throughout history. He is the savior who comes and comes again every day to vanquish the darkness.

Who will be the next savior in the age of Aquarius?

But yeah, if Jesus was once a man, he smoked blunts every day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

i see what you do.


----------



## Kief Reefer (Dec 30, 2007)

to fdd2blk:

I would just like to say that 14,906 posts is very credible. Could I get a round of applause for such dedication? If I had people like him in my home town, I could get a NORML chapter started in a month. Anybody from Edmond, Oklahoma? That's right, I just gave out my home city! Fuckin arrest me fucker cops! Ok, just an emotional outburst, I myself am a pre-med college student arrested last year for personal possession and denied my federal student loan because of it. Now, I can't afford rent, bills, and tuition, and am on permanent hiatus until I can come up with a couple thousand dollars for tuition. Understand my frustration? God, I wish I could start a NORML chapter here so bad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

Kief Reefer said:


> to fdd2blk:
> 
> I would just like to say that 14,906 posts is very credible. Could I get a round of applause for such dedication? If I had people like him in my home town, I could get a NORML chapter started in a month. Anybody from Edmond, Oklahoma? That's right, I just gave out my home city! Fuckin arrest me fucker cops! Ok, just an emotional outburst, I myself am a pre-med college student arrested last year for personal possession and denied my federal student loan because of it. Now, I can't afford rent, bills, and tuition, and am on permanent hiatus until I can come up with a couple thousand dollars for tuition. Understand my frustration? God, I wish I could start a NORML chapter here so bad.



i've tried to get involved in my local chapter. they've given me a few contact #'s but it seems like they have plenty of help. i do donate every year.


----------



## Kief Reefer (Dec 30, 2007)

hey fdd, could you help? It's a questionI posted in the Advanced Grow forum. check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/40388-phytochrome-infrared-interaction.html

we've bounced som good ideas, but your expertise would be awesome.

good on you for donating!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

Kief Reefer said:


> hey fdd, could you help? It's a questionI posted in the Advanced Grow forum. check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/40388-phytochrome-infrared-interaction.html
> 
> ...



i saw that thread. the title scares me. i'm a simple man. 

i'll go read it.


----------



## Steve (Dec 30, 2007)

SenorSanteria said:


> Lmao, people like you never cease to amaze me. It seems like every forum Ive been on always has a hater. Thats all you are- a hater. Im also on a few import tuning forums, and we get the V8 assholes that come on preaching their American Muscle amazingness.
> 
> You are obviously an extremely uneducated individual, displayed clearly by your closemindedness, bias, lack of knowledge, and username.
> 
> Go away troll.


Agreed! Muscle rules all though


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

Kief Reefer said:


> hey fdd, could you help? It's a questionI posted in the Advanced Grow forum. check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/40388-phytochrome-infrared-interaction.html
> 
> ...



yep, right over my head. to many big words for me.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

ok, i probably should just leave well enough alone, but i just cant STAND listening to ignorant ass people blowing up our forums without proper knowledge of what they speak of. I am a very devout christian, and just as a devout smoker... First of all, Jesus was a real man, and there is historical data to back it up. What is not known, and has been oppressed by the damn catholics for almost 2000 years, is that Jesus was a pot smoking rebel, who was taking a stand against the romans. Our beloved cannabis oil, also was a gift from god. The burning bush story, well there was a little left out from the original story. The hebrew text has been translated with a new version being uncovered, here is a quote from Wiki:
"the references to cannabis as an ingredient of the holy anointing oil is actually from the Torah (Five Books of Moses), Exodus 30:23. The plant is called in Hebrew "kaneh bosem" (literally "fragrant cane"). Contrary to the translation of the Septuagint, and supported by both Aramaic translations (the Targum and the Peshita), this is identified as the cannabis plant. A theory exists that the Hebrew "kaneh bosem" is the etymological precursor for the word "cannabis". In Aryeh Kaplan's contemporary English translation of the Five Books, "The Living Torah", he includes a picture of the hemp plant as an illustration (p. 442). It is also interesting to note Exodus 3:2 (also found in the Torah). The passage mentions a pivotal moment for Moses' life when he goes up on a mountain and speaks with a burning "bush"."

there is more information on the subject, basically cannabis is the key ingredient of the holy anointing oil used by Moses and his descendents.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

and one more thing, its ass holes like the guy who started thread that keep christians like me fighting to be accepted in a church... Way to show the love of Jesus big guy!


----------



## YungMune (Dec 30, 2007)

just because its illegal doesnt mean its moraly wrong.


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Dec 30, 2007)

actually there is actually a bush in that part of the world which spontaniously combusts to spread its seed believe it or not!


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm sorry, but you have to break the rules to make any kind of changes... come on, cannabis has been deemed the most benine substance in the world... cafeen does more damage than pot... i'm going to say this, and i want every one to know, i'm not into politics much, but LOOK INTO RON PAUL 08! he WILL make some changes in the government, which is where they need to take place... check him out, you will like what you see... TELL EVERYONE!


----------



## medicalmiss (Dec 30, 2007)

It is not illegal in many countries and not illegal for medical use. It should have never been made illegal in the first place. 

You are obviously a overweight bible thumper who has nothing to do than to harass people because you believe what you have been spoon fed off the pulpit. If you have even cracked a bible or even knew the first thing about history, you would know that the law is BS and should be abolished. 

Go watch your Refer Madness Movie and pack your keyboard and quit stinking up our air!!

PS Leave the hippies alone, they are peaceful and nice unlike you. 




Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

i do believe! thats interesting to know, do you know what its called?


----------



## f u z z (Dec 30, 2007)

If you beleive in a higher being... than i smoke a plant that was created by your higher being. 

but to bad you won't be back to answer.


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Dec 30, 2007)

GANJ FATHER 

the plants called FRAXINELLA


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks brother!


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 30, 2007)

Bongman said:


> People still believe Jesus Christ was a real person? There's no historical proof of some dude going around with 12 disciples performing miracles. He is the sun(son) of God, the *light of the world*, just like all of the other sun demigods in other religions throughout history. He is the savior who comes and comes again every day to vanquish the darkness.
> 
> Who will be the next savior in the age of Aquarius?
> 
> But yeah, if Jesus was once a man, he smoked blunts every day.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Bongman (Dec 30, 2007)

Explain?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> *Air is what I meant to type. *But *I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens*!


you just did
you really are dumb as shit


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Dec 30, 2007)

GreekSoldier420 said:


> Why the fuck are people involving Jesus at all in this I don't know but its disrespectful. And to the Jesus freak who started this post, weed is already* accepted medically in 6 plus states* and is growing. It won't be against the laws for our land for long and just like Canada all previous penalties for marijuana will be dropped. So my question is what will the Jesus freaks do then, will they have any ground to stand on ? nope so maybe MJ isn't that evil. And just the fact that our country is willing to send Pot related criminals(smokers) to prison with rapists and murders is a sin and crime of its own. Man our country is so fucked up and the people are so ignorant on how fucked up it really is.
> Read a book people and *Vote Ron Paul 2008*!


12+...................................


----------



## Bongman (Dec 30, 2007)

The Ganj Father said:


> ok, i probably should just leave well enough alone, but i just cant STAND listening to ignorant ass people blowing up our forums without proper knowledge of what they speak of. I am a very devout christian, and just as a devout smoker... First of all, Jesus was a real man, and there is historical data to back it up. What is not known, and has been oppressed by the damn catholics for almost 2000 years, is that Jesus was a pot smoking rebel, who was taking a stand against the romans. Our beloved cannabis oil, also was a gift from god. The burning bush story, well there was a little left out from the original story.


Maybe you have some historical data that I missed...will you fill me in? Besides the bible? Also, anyone referring to The christ is not referring to Jesus. His head is in the center of the cross of the zodiac. A personification of the sun.


----------



## granitestate (Dec 30, 2007)

wow, religion is so ridiculous. scare tactics and population control.
I see that jesusisoursaviour man is gone tho, good job forum, good job. now lets all go smoke one in his name haha


----------



## The Ganj Father (Dec 30, 2007)

hey bongman ask the Jews, they're pretty good at keeping historical info, and they recognize that he was in fact alive and kicking when he was supposed to be. they just dont beleive he is the mesiah... do you really have an opinion, or are you just here to add to the lunicy?


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Ganj Father said:


> hey bongman ask the Jews, they're pretty good at keeping historical info, and they recognize that he was in fact alive and kicking when he was supposed to be. they just dont beleive he is the mesiah... do you really have an opinion, or are you just here to add to the lunicy?


Sorry Ganj Father - outside of the bible (which would include any apocryphal literature including the Torah), there is only one other reference to Jesus the Christ that I'm aware of and that is from Josephus. And even that reference is debatable. If you are interested in evidence (I mean all the evidence - not just the kind that reenforces already held beliefs), please consult the following authors: Robert M. Price, Alan Dundes, and Earl Doherty. They can point you to other authors that get even more down and dirty looking for historical verisimilitude. Very enlightening reading!

I realize this post is feeding the original troll and I apologize for adding to it but it sounds like you're genuinely interested in seeking the truth wherever it may lead.

happy journey!


----------



## Bongman (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, I didn't want to "troll," or hurt anyone's feelings. This doesn't seem like the right forum for this discussion anyway.


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bongman said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't want to "troll," or hurt anyone's feelings. This doesn't seem like the right forum for this discussion anyway.


Sorry, I wasn't calling you a troll - i was referring to the doofus who started this thread (Jesusdiedforoursins).

and you're right - wrong forum. I just can't keep my pie-hole shut when i see disinformation


----------



## fostex (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys are all silly. Silly willy like the gum on the bottom of my shoe. And because i like when i step in gum i wrote this poem for you.....


Happy birthday!
Its a mystery!
i love you 
and garden knowm loves you
and we all love fdd
and when peoples avatars are naked woman its tuff for me because Im trying not to spill my seed so that my kundalini energy doesnt get depleted and my chakras abide in darkness.


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

fostex said:


> You guys are all silly. Silly willy like the gum on the bottom of my shoe. And because i like when i step in gum i wrote this poem for you.....
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!
> ...


lovely poem. glad you could join in the silliness


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

i am my own god.


----------



## fostex (Dec 30, 2007)

by the way we are all one thats why our brother jesus said love your neighbor as you love yourself because you are your neighbor and your neighbor is you. Our ego makes us think differently thats why the egos name is satan. Silly satan. Tricks are for kids and kids are smarter than adults.


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

fostex said:


> love your neighbor as you love yourself because you are your neighbor and your neighbor is you


god damn it! my neighbor is an asshole. Well at least now i have an excuse.


----------



## fostex (Dec 30, 2007)

jesus said to the people. "even your own god says you are gods. Where there are three or more gods they are divine but where there is two gods or one god, I am with him." and jesus also said to the people "God is a spirit"... jesus is my hero... the greatest man to ever walk the face of the earthhh!!! holy holy holy holy next after him krishna and buddah are tied for second. the rest in no particular order... muhammad (blessings be upon him) although he disagrees because he said in gods eyes all men are as equal as the teeth of a comb! he is right. the prophets. albert einstein. beethoven. gandhi.fdd. and the list goes on


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Air is what I meant to type. But I'm not going to correct myself for a bunch of stinky pot smoking heathens!


Oh Sage, and what is a heathen?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


Let he who is amoung you, without sin, cast the first stone.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bongman said:


> Maybe you have some historical data that I missed...will you fill me in? Besides the bible? Also, anyone referring to The christ is not referring to Jesus. His head is in the center of the cross of the zodiac. A personification of the sun.


"The Christ", was the prophecy of Daniel in about 700 BC. Jesus of Nazareth, of the House of David, fulfilled the prophecy. This fact is explained in four seperate books, by four different authors. These books and other books were collected by the Church of Rome into one book; The New Testimate. 

So, there is your proof. Whether you choose to accept or deny what has been written is up to you, alone.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

I love this guy... but he should die. 
I love it I've ben laughing my ass off for the last 15 minutes... I finaly stoped long enough to post... but I'm going to laugh some more after 
I'd say only about 20% of the people on this site are hippies... but I could be way off


----------



## rastahockey (Dec 30, 2007)

Hippie. through and through


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

to quote a wise man, name eric cartman, "drugs are bad, because if you do drugs our a hippie, and hippies scuk" ... I dont agree. but just thought it was funnay


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> to quote a wise man, name eric cartman, "drugs are bad, because if you do drugs our a hippie, and hippies scuk" ... I dont agree. but just thought it was funnay


Ignorance is humor.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

ignorance is pretty damn funny... and blisfull... and cheese doodles are pretty good to


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 30, 2007)

* If *there was a god, "he" put this plant here for me to smoke or to use however I choose, free will and all that, who am I to offend "him" ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

gotdamunchies said:


> * If *there was a god, "he" put this plant here for me to smoke or to use however I choose, free will and all that, who am I to offend "him" ?



or was it satan?


----------



## Bongman (Dec 30, 2007)

mockingbird131313 said:


> "The Christ", was the prophecy of Daniel in about 700 BC. Jesus of Nazareth, of the House of David, fulfilled the prophecy. This fact is explained in four seperate books, by four different authors. These books and other books were collected by the Church of Rome into one book; The New Testimate.
> 
> So, there is your proof. Whether you choose to accept or deny what has been written is up to you, alone.


For information's sake, would you mind listing the names of the noted historians of the time and area who vouched for the account of Jesus Christ's historical life? I mean the four authors you spoke of.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

I dont know. I dont think god would let satan make a plant. and plus I dont think the devil would make somthing that would make people so happy


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

haven't you guys seen the true documentaries about weed, called reefer madness. it shows the scary effects of the DEVILS PLANT!!!!!!!! BEWARE DIRTY INCENSE BURNING GARCIA LOVING, HEMP WEARING AND BRAIDING, MULTI WIFE HAVING, VEGAN DEVILS SPAWN MWUHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

ahhh I want my mommy... I never saw it... is it worth watching? I think I should watch it should I watch it?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ahhh I want my mommy... I never saw it... is it worth watching? I think I should watch it should I watch it?


 yes it is very true stuff and a must see. it shows the truth about weed.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

mmmm truth... I LOVE IT! I shall watch it... during my next spilff... which may be in a few minutes... sometimes I think I smoke too much... my throats been hrting for the last week or 2, and I just smoked like an houre ago, I susaly try and wait at least 2 in between blunts :/


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 30, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> yes it is very true stuff and a must see. it shows the truth about weed.


You cant be talking about the original from 1936, you MUST be talking about the musical remake from 2005......right?


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

they made a remake in 2005?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> they made a remake in 2005?


 actually i have never seen the original or the new one lol. i am trying to find it now but cant. any links?


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

the new Reefer - Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads
the old TV Links | Movie Links | Video Lemon

I'll try and find a better link for the old one. I dont like that sight... I'm sure the movie works but it seems that everytime I want to watch a movie they make me download somthing


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> the new Reefer - Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads
> the old TV Links | Movie Links | Video Lemon
> 
> I'll try and find a better link for the old one. I dont like that sight... I'm sure the movie works but it seems that everytime I want to watch a movie they make me download somthing


 i came up on the same thing, and i am not downloading zango haha everytime i wanna watch porn, zango pops up. well i might download it.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

Reefer Madness - Free Streaming Movie
thats a good link for the old one... theres a 15 second preview with gene simons, dont let that fool you  jk
but that first link I sent with the new musical of reefer madnes is a GREAT website! so it greatstufftv.com


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

I've downloaded zango, and than if I shut of my PC and want to watch another movie they make me redownload it again. like WHAT THE FUCK!!?!?!?!
thats why I dont like that site. but somtimes its my only option... other than... PAYING!!! AHHH the P word!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> Reefer Madness - Free Streaming Movie
> thats a good link for the old one... theres a 15 second preview with gene simons, dont let that fool you  jk
> but that first link I sent with the new musical of reefer madnes is a GREAT website! so it greatstufftv.com


 ya dude, i have been using the first link to watch new movies like - i am legend and stuff, i think oh yeah 30 days of night is good and they use a metal halide from grannies weed to help against vampires lol


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

haha I want to watch 30 days of night, but I couldnt find a good quality version... but havnt looked since like the 1st week it was in theaters P


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

tckfui said:


> haha I want to watch 30 days of night, but I couldnt find a good quality version... but havnt looked since like the 1st week it was in theaters P


 it was a good quality one, i googled free online movies and i think it was sly fox or something like that. in the old reefer madness dude got toked and shot some chick, see what the devils seed makes us do.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

aw man I didnt start watching it yet. I'm waiting for sombody to come over, than I shall have a refer madnes party!


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bongman said:


> For information's sake, would you mind listing the names of the noted historians of the time and area who vouched for the account of Jesus Christ's historical life? I mean the four authors you spoke of.


The historians were Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John. They wrote the gosphels, or books, of the New Testimate, that bears their names.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 31, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> haven't you guys seen the true documentaries about weed, called reefer madness. it shows the scary effects of the DEVILS PLANT!!!!!!!! BEWARE DIRTY INCENSE BURNING GARCIA LOVING, HEMP WEARING AND BRAIDING, MULTI WIFE HAVING, VEGAN DEVILS SPAWN MWUHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you are fookin funny Mister Koosh, nice one.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 31, 2007)

hey I thought vegnans were good?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 31, 2007)

Dem der durty vegnans kill all the vegetables


----------



## tckfui (Dec 31, 2007)

AHHH!!! I needed thoes vegies!!!! Why wont they even eat honey or buter!?!?!?! its soo silly


----------



## 2QuartsLow (Dec 31, 2007)

No doubt jc smoked. He was a carpenter wasn't he? 

And those sandals. And that hair. Goddamn hippies.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 31, 2007)

of course he smoked, but it was probably hash, and resin oil... he was anointed with hash oil wasnt he?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you are fookin funny Mister Koosh, nice one.


 haha thank you, i am glad someone thinks so.


----------



## Juandivad (Jan 1, 2008)

Man i read the whole thread and everytime i realize even more that pot heads are pretty much the most educated people, and every time i meet people like this jesus guy, it shows me just how uneducated our society is. just look at the way people answered to the attacks of this jesus guy, very diplomatic smart answers i bet he didnt expect that from a bunch of evil, demon possesed pot heads.lol. i have found the most interesting stuff in this website, educational things. seriously i think this jesus guy didnt expect the answers he got for his post. poor guy blinded by his religion. and to think that once i was like this guy. i cant believe he opened an account just to say that. damn.
thanks rollitup
happy new year to all


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 1, 2008)

Juandivad said:


> Man i read the whole thread and everytime i realize even more that pot heads are pretty much the most educated people, and every time i meet people like this jesus guy, it shows me just how uneducated our society is. just look at the way people answered to the attacks of this jesus guy, very diplomatic smart answers i bet he didnt expect that from a bunch of evil, demon possesed pot heads.lol. i have found the most interesting stuff in this website, educational things. seriously i think this jesus guy didnt expect the answers he got for his post. poor guy blinded by his religion. and to think that once i was like this guy. i cant believe he opened an account just to say that. damn.
> thanks rollitup
> happy new year to all


I do not know if "pot heads are pretty much the most educated people". But, pot heads are usually well spoken and good writers.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 3, 2008)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


shut it dick head.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


I agree....With your right to sound like an 'ignant sombitch.

Lounge:  to you


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish this guy "jesusdied..." would come back in and tell us more. I can't believe he shut up so fast. I really wanted to share some thoughts with him.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2008)

it was probably someone we all know who made a different user name and stirred up the shit just to sit back and laugh at.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

I thik if it was somone on RIU they would have said more dumb shit 
I wish he would have stayed around, we might have changed his world


----------



## el_maco (Jan 5, 2008)

Jesusdiedforoursins said:


> Marijuana is against the law and its illegal and should stay that way!
> 
> Damn dirty hippies stinkin' up our fresh our!


christians have done much more damage to humanity, your religion should be banned


----------



## creeder (Jan 5, 2008)

Like religious people that go to church don't smoke pot even priests smoke pot. They do evrything the shouldn't drink smoke have sex before marrige. Hell even the priests in catholic churches molest and fuck little children in the ass and get away with it? Whats up with that? All they do is pay out millions of dollars to the victoms and keep shit out of court. the priests then get moved around just to offend again. So fuck that guy he can go piss up a rope. Maybe we should go into one of there religous forms and raise shit?


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

dont bash religion. to each his own. but also dont bash my preference to smoke some herb. ya fuckin jesus freak. pushing ideology down my throat with your judgmental disposition. suck my cock ya weak minded prick. anyways, yeah, jesus smoked mad fat blunts back in the day. that nazareth kush and bethlehem big bud. before the last supper they all took sick bong hits.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

MagusALL said:


> dont bash religion. to each his own. but also dont bash my preference to smoke some herb. ya fuckin jesus freak. pushing ideology down my throat with your judgmental disposition. suck my cock ya weak minded prick. anyways, yeah, jesus smoked mad fat blunts back in the day. that nazareth kush and bethlehem big bud. before the last supper they all took sick bong hits.



and don't bash jesus, just 'cause.... umm... 

yeah... 

just because...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> it was probably someone we all know who made a different user name and stirred up the shit just to sit back and laugh at.


i wasn't gonna say anything. i will tell you.......it was NOT me.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 6, 2008)

jesus did have sick abs though. musta been doing nasty crunches like all day long.


----------

